# air fuel ratio



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone know the air fuel ratio for a stock ls2?


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

depends on your tune. stock at 25% throttle cruise the computer commands 14.75


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Cruising around should be 14.7. I'm not sure about it when you're floored though.


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

Crusing optimum is 14.7 to 1
Full Throttle should be 13 to 1


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gawexp said:


> Crusing optimum is 14.7 to 1
> Full Throttle should be 13 to 1


:agree

Purchase a DASH HAWK, once your car is tuned and your timing, A/F mixture is set. You can monitor all your functions while driving. You can keep an eye on your oil pressure, trans temp if you have a A/4 , IAT's, water temp, A/F mixture and the list just goes on & on & on. Good investment


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> :agree
> 
> Purchase a DASH HAWK, once your car is tuned and your timing, A/F mixture is set. You can monitor all your functions while driving. You can keep an eye on your oil pressure, trans temp if you have a A/4 , IAT's, water temp, A/F mixture and the list just goes on & on & on. Good investment


I might have to look into the dash hawk, I like that holder for it that fits under the radio area that is just a storage place for the wallet or cell phone that I saw on the Austrailian based web site. I would love to try and to the pod deal on the dash, but it is alot of money and I'm afraid of breaking something. It would be cool to have both!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here it is*

Here is that dashhawk item I was talkin about


http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/InteriorAccessoriess/dashhawk-h.jpg


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I have a dashhawk as well. I love to see what the motor is doing while i am driving. You can also record info on it too. Don't know how accurate it is, but it has a 0-60 and 1/4 miles measurements. My best 0-60 according to the dashhawk was 3.9sec. It was an absolutely perfect launch with just a small chirp of the tires into second, but i would have to say the dashhawk must have been off a little. I have like 368 rwhp with my mods on mustang dyno.

The dashhawk holder by JHP is cool, i want one, but i don't wanna pay $300 for a piece of plastic. Is there anywhere else that sells something similar?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> Here is that dashhawk item I was talkin about
> 
> 
> http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/InteriorAccessoriess/dashhawk-h.jpg


Nice link to the picture, where can I find one and how much$?
thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

646904GTO said:


> Nice link to the picture, where can I find one and how much$?
> thanks


here is the website

jhp.com

The bezel is very expensive for a piece of plastic but it looks nice. The dashhawk can be found easy for $299.00.


----------

